# Powered gear alignment



## rock_breaker (Sep 28, 2017)

Recent inspection of the power feed on my Enco 105 mill/drill revealed the pinion is only 1/2 engaged with the X axis lead screw gear. The pinion should be moved toward  the table.  
At this time two methods seem applicable, 1. is relocate the jaw coupling and driven gear by drilling a new roll pin hole in the coupling then place a washer between the coupling and the table, essentially moving the driven gear towards the power feed motor. 2. The second is to mill approximately 0.100" off the table side of the mounting bracket which would move the pinion closer to the table. The word Align is recessed in this bracket.  I guess the obvious is to do the milling but am not sure as lateral movement affects the gear engagement.

The Enco 105 mill is similar to the RF 31 and I believe the Enco model 205 8404 power feed will interchange. 

Help from anyone having this same problem would be appreciated.


----------

